# Ähnliches System wie Wikipedia ?



## CHTMLVBFeli (5. Dezember 2011)

Ho Ho Ho lieb Leute  ,
Wie kann man ein System wie Wikpedia realisieren,
also :"http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/*Wikipedia*"
Ich hab auch keine Ahnung wie man so was nennt.
Deswegen hab ich in Google auch nichts gefunden! ! 
Vielen Dank im Voraus
Liebe Grüße
CHTMLVBFELI


----------



## sheel (5. Dezember 2011)

Hi

http://blub.org/wiki/Auto
wird mit _ModRewrite_ in sowas
http://blub.org/seite.php?wort=Auto
umgewandelt, dann gehts problemlos zentral mit PHP weiter.

Dazu, wie man solche Umleitungsregeln macht,
findet man auf deren Seite viele Beispiele und Anleitungen.

Gruß


----------



## Dr Dau (5. Dezember 2011)

Hallo!



CHTMLVBFeli hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab auch keine Ahnung wie man so was nennt.


user friendly URL
benutzerfreundliche URL
suchmaschinenfreundliche URL
SEO URL
Such Dir was aus. 

Kurztrip:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rewrite-Engine
ausfürlicher:
http://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/Manual:Short_URL/Apache_Rewrite_rules
oder als lange (bzw. schwer zu merkende) URL:
http://www.mediawiki.org/w/index.php?title=Manual:Short_URL/Apache_Rewrite_rules

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## CHTMLVBFeli (6. Dezember 2011)

Vielen Dank! !  
Ich probiers heute mal aus 
Liebe Grüße
CHTMLVBFeli


----------

